
Show HN: I am building a community to help 10 people find a job every day - milanmot
https://www.jobroz.com
======
milanmot
Hi,

In last few months, I have seen many people posting status and updates on
Twitter and LinkedIn about their job search struggle.

I have been thinking very hard on how I can possibly help them find a job.

At the same time I have been using hacker news and product hunt a lot.

So I thought of building a platform which combines hacker news and producthunt
like voting system but for job seekers for endorsing them to find a job.

Here's the link.

Https://www.jobroz.com

Would appreciate some feedback.

~~~
jaclaz
I thought it was an alternative to the "who wants to be hired" section of
Hacker News:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17902694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17902694)

~~~
milanmot
Yes, it is.

------
timvdalen
As a point of website feedback: If you fill in the form for Endorsers and try
to submit it with enter, it will try to submit the form for Job Seekers
instead.

~~~
milanmot
Corrected. Thanks for pointing that out.

------
tgdn
Is it open source?

~~~
milanmot
Nope.

